# Official Poll: What type of herd animals do you own?



## elevan

We'd love to hear what type of herd animals that you own!

Please clarify if you choose other.


----------



## Southern by choice

If the "goaties" win do we get prizes?


----------



## Livestock lover

Yeah. Are there prizes?


----------



## Nifty

Of course!!!

The prize of knowing you have some AWESOME animals in your care that depend on you to vote for them!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## elevan

2 people chose "other" - come on, tell us what your other herd animal is!


----------



## AshleyFishy

I chose pigs as my other. They to me are a "herd" animal.


----------



## elevan

Oops I forgot all about pigs when I made the poll.  I'm gonna add them.


----------



## Livestock lover

Go poultry go!


----------



## Kikaby

_This is my first time voting in one of your polls.  I guess I thought the multiple votes were done one at a time. I checked goats and entered it and now I can't enter poultry. _


----------



## Nifty

Unfortunately with these type of polls you have to make all the selections at the same time and there isn't (yet) a way to edit polls after being submitted.


----------



## kittie_kat

Wow, poultry is leading!


----------



## Southern by choice

Poultry really is the "gateway" animal!


----------



## Hens and Roos

go rabbits!


----------



## Nifty

Southern by choice said:


> Poultry really is the "gateway" animal!



shhhh.... don't tell them, it will give away the secret!!


----------



## Sweetened

my other was waterfowl, but maybe I should have put that with poultry?


----------



## MissFitFarm

my other is other dogs then gd and fish, which school... kind of a herd... lol


----------



## Ruus

Wow, there are more sheep people than I expected!


----------



## bcnewe2

Me too. I forgot to add LGD's!


----------



## Southern by choice

bcnewe2 said:


> Me too. I forgot to add LGD's!


Seriously??? _*YOU FORGOT*_???? 
Geesh BCNewe... that's like forgetting you have sheep!


----------



## bcnewe2

LOL Yes it is Southern but since I only have Jesse I figure she's not really a real herd unless you count her in with the sheep!


----------



## DebiD

Our horses are minis, and our goats are dwarfs. We call our place Small Miracles.


----------



## appaloosa 239

Go poultry and goats!


----------



## Kitsara

Someday I hope to add Yak to my list, and Reindeer and maybe some Buffalo...


----------



## chicken pickin

Poultry and Goats for me. I LOVE LOVE LOVE poultry they are my fav.

I voted!


----------



## ValiantFarmAz

We also have ducks...


----------



## npacynski

Goats:  Fainters, pygmies, and cashmeres.  Sheep:  Mostly Shetlands and Shetland crosses, plus one Finn and a wether named Ferdinand who's Shetland, BFL and Coopworth and has interesting markings


 .


----------



## Dozclan12

This is my first time on here period..well, since it changed.  Came on here a couple of years back or so, when BYC was updating their site.  Found it very interesting.  I love goats. Wish I could have one in my back yard!  Oh, and a horse.  Oh yeah, and more chickens..did I say a goat> lol...


----------



## Baymule

Horses, a donkey, a mule, chickens and a GP !!!! Wishing for sheep! and ducks! and geese! and 2 feeder pigs! and........ and........


----------



## Martin Farms

Goats, beef cattle and chickens! Don't have any GPs yet but do have 2 blue heelers...


----------



## Southern by choice

@Dozclan12 - Welcome to BYH!   and yes you can have 2 Nigerian Dwarfs in your backyard. Easy small keepers with HUGE personalities. Just sayin' 

@Martin Farms - I caught that ... 





> Don't have any GPs


   YET!


----------



## Moonlight Menagerie LLC

I have Soay Sheep, an Angora goat, 3 miniature pigs, 2 miniature donkeys, 4 miniature horses, 2 ponies, 1 miniature steer, 3 Indian Runner ducks, an Americana hen, 20 miniature rabbits, and 3 Bernese Mountain dogs.


----------



## Hens and Roos

looks like you have a great babysitter there!!


----------



## Martin Farms

@Southern by choice Yeah and now my husband put us down for a puppy soon, very excited about getting my first LGD!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Martin Farms said:


> @Southern by choice Yeah and now my husband put us down for a puppy soon, very excited about getting my first LGD!!!!


----------



## Tapsmom

How do we vote?  It won't let me click on anything.  I have 6 ND goats, 11 chickens and 2 dogs (pets not LGD) although they are wonderful with both the goats and the chickens.  Oh, and the other 2 animals are little humans lol


----------



## Southern by choice

Go to the first page, that is where you can enter your info for the poll. 



Tapsmom said:


> How do we vote?  It won't let me click on anything.  I have 6 ND goats, 11 chickens and 2 dogs (pets not LGD) although they are wonderful with both the goats and the chickens.  Oh, and the other 2 animals are little humans lol


----------



## Martin Farms

Southern by choice said:


>


Well my husband told me yesterday our pup is ready, Rambo is his name. We are buying him off a guy we rent pasture beside of. Can't wait to get him and start him with our goats, but quick question for you. I have a few goats that will butt the far outta my dogs for no reason, she just comes right up beside me and butts Turbo until i shew her off. What would you put the pup in to start out to get them used to him?


----------



## Southern by choice

Martin Farms said:


> Well my husband told me yesterday our pup is ready, Rambo is his name. We are buying him off a guy we rent pasture beside of. Can't wait to get him and start him with our goats, but quick question for you. I have a few goats that will butt the far outta my dogs for no reason, she just comes right up beside me and butts Turbo until i shew her off. What would you put the pup in to start out to get them used to him?


This is from my website- it is an excerpt.... it gives you the basic idea. For a bit more detail you may want to start a new thread in the LGD forum... better to post it there and we can address the bossy goats! LOL

_"Our LGD's are integrated into every aspect of our lives. As puppies they spend time with us in our home as well as the fields. They are well socialized, house-trained, groomed, and taught basic manners such as sit and come. Pups with parent stock are raised from birth with livestock. Ours pups are introduced to our livestock at 8 weeks of age if parent stock is unavailable. From 8-12 weeks they are with the livestock in a supervised setting. After 3 months the dogs are with the livestock throughout the day with periods of separation. Those separation periods are for "house" time with their human family, and playtime outside of the livestock areas.

When our dogs are 4 months we begin basic obedience skills. Walking on lead, heal, sit/stay, and a short "down" with the "come" command. Our LGD's are not "over trained" but taught simple basic commands. The Great Pyrenees as well as the Anatolian do very well with the down command as they think it means it's belly rub time. The command "come" is often more of a suggestion to the LGD, leaning always toward what they deem to be in their best interest. We will often refresh our dogs on these skills. From 16-20 weeks pups are in with livestock fulltime with their training and playtime outside of the livestock area daily.

Allowing daily playtime outside of the livestock areas prevents bored puppies from developing undesirable behaviors with the livestock, such as chasing, or rough playing. It promotes the desire to please their human masters while building confidence, good social skills, and the development of their guarding skills." _


----------



## Goatiegal

I have Java Green Peafowl and Guineas


----------



## GLENMAR

I also have bees. They are micro livestock.


----------



## Hens and Roos

GLENMAR said:


> I also have bees. They are micro livestock.



I think bees would be a cool animal to add, just not sure I would have enough time to this on.  What type of hive and bees do you have?


----------



## GLENMAR

I have 2 langstroth hives with Italian bees. They really don't take up that much time.
Then again, maybe I'm not doing everything that I sould be doing. Some people mess with them more then others.


----------



## littlegoat

I am getting pigs tomorrow. But I won't be able to vote, because I had already voted for poultry and goats. So that is one more for pigs, I guess.


----------



## Ozexpat

elevan said:


> 2 people chose "other" - come on, tell us what your other herd animal is!







 I have a young water buffalo

Its definitely an "other"


----------



## elevan

Ooh...now tell us @Ozexpat what do you do with a water buffalo?  Meat?  Milk?  Other?


----------



## Prairie Farm Woman

My other was bees and earthworms (no, you can't forget them! - think how sad they would feel to be forgotten.) and geese and ducks, and then there are a whole lot of wild beasties. I'm adding them because I feed them (crops) and I plant things for them -like flowers -for pollinators.  (Yes, I also know that I am bending the point.)


----------



## samssimonsays

oops... I forgot poultry! but we dont have them in hand yet... order is being placed  and since I have a down payment on a goat I could put that down  the rabbits and dogs are already at home.


----------

